# Simple jig for Festool CMS



## zoki4691 (21 Jan 2014)

I made a simple jig for interlocking comb. 
Very simple to do, not so precise, but useful. 
I used my festool cms-ts 65 saw table module with the side guide.


----------



## zoki4691 (21 Jan 2014)

more photos


----------

